# SS 20.03.21 - Rouse #5



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will post more details later


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Latest Grammy Winner. Available on spotify and youtube.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I found this version on Spotify


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the Naxos recording too. Thanks Mika for stepping in.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Same here for me


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I was too late for modifying my earlier posts. Luckily you figured out the symphony right. Christopher Chapman Rouse III (February 15, 1949 - September 21, 2019) composed 6 symphonies. I was never heard him before, until I noticed recording above (Giancarlo Guerrero and the Nashville Symphony) was a grammy nominee and even won grammy.

Enjoy the symphony!


----------

